# Butt dragging



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Since Beamer got his anal glands expressed by the vet on Monday, he has been dragging his butt on the ground quite a bit. Possibly less today than yesterday. Does anyone know how long this usually lasts for? The vet said maybe acouple days. Any thoughts?

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Since Beamer got his anal glands expressed by the vet on Monday, he has been dragging his butt on the ground quite a bit. Possibly less today than yesterday. Does anyone know how long this usually lasts for? The vet said maybe acouple days. Any thoughts?
> 
> Ryan


He can do that for a few days, and then be ok typically.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Just wondering why he had his anal glands expressed?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Kathy! hopefuly he will stop it soon! 

Debra - you need to read all the crazy threads i post more often.. lol
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5283
In short he was at the vet to look at some sores on his chest and they thought she thought his anal glands needed it. (first time since ive had him in 13 months)

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it typically last about 2 or 3 days. It could be a combination of the groomer shaving the bum and the vet expressing it. Poor Beamer is feeling it on both sides. Try getting a wet towel and soak it with very cold water, wring it out and put it on Beamer's butt. It might help to cool the burning.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, I still don't understand what anal glands have to do with the skin eruption...?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Debra.. hahahaah... cause Beamer went to the vet because of the sores, and while there he had his anal glands expressed. I just want to know how long the scooting of his butt on the floor will last! 

Ryan


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Excuse me for trying to learn something from your post. Hahaha.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Debra.. no problem! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So now the vet says he should not be dragging his butt on the ground for more than a day. She now thinks we should test his poop for worms. I explained that he has NEVER dragged his butt before, so how would he have worms all the sudden? Should I be concerned that he is still dragging his but and sitting on his butt?

Ryan


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Is beamer on a heart worm/flea preventative? Generally they protect against other worms and parasites also. You should get his poop tested every year I think just for good measure anyway, so it cant hurt.

Didn't someone else say it could be hair and itchyness from the groomers not just anal glands? You could give him a butt wash and see what that does. If its just irritation from clipping some antibiotic lotion will help soothe it. I dont think you need to be too worried, if we had to have the same stuff done to our bums I am sure no one would be ok the next day.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He takes vet prescribed Sentinal Brown for heartworm protection. Not sure if it protects against other worms.. I will look at the package when i get home.

Yeah, the vet said to try and apply the antibiotic cream on his butt and see if that helps. I will try it tonight..

Poor beamer..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Like Debra there, I was kind of scratching my head about the bumps on Beamer's chest and his getting his glands squeezed!!?! :suspicious: ound: 

It just sounds like poor Beamer will get healed in a day or two and should be fine. Sometimes they can be a little rough when expressing the glands and if Beamer has never had it done, then he might be a little sore. I'd use the ointment. It can't hurt!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> He takes vet prescribed Sentinal Brown for heartworm protection. Not sure if it protects against other worms.. I will look at the package when i get home.
> 
> Yeah, the vet said to try and apply the antibiotic cream on his butt and see if that helps. I will try it tonight..
> 
> Poor beamer..


Ryan,
It sounds more like a razor "burn" from them shaving him too close. It will be itchy to him. You could try some bag balm or even something like Preparation H to help with the iching. If it doesn't stop in a few day, then you can have a stool sample run and check for worms, but I would doubt he has worms. You can also treat him yourself for worms if you like, which could be cheaper for you. I deworm my dogs myself by using either Panacur C or Nemix 2. You can purchase it at Revivalanimal.com


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

I'd try washing his rear and the cream(s) to help him be less itchy.

I wouldn't rush into a worm treatment at this point, since it really sounds unlikely that he has worms. Poor Beamer has been through a lot already!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sometimes if Jas scoots too long I use I a little "itch stop" I get at dr's foster and smith. It's just a hydrocortisone spray or cream 1%-- I have never asked if you can just use human hydrocortisone. But it usually does the trick in no time. You could probably use a human cream or spray as long as it doesn't also have any analgesic in it. 

Poor Beamer, sounds like the "ultimate humping machine" just needs a little routine maintenance.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a pet that would drag her rear after grooming for days. In fact she wouldn't hardly walk for 2 days from the razor burn. After a couple of groomings I ask them to use the scissors to trim close and the problem was solved. Might be something you want to try the next time to see if it helps.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just doing a search and trying to figure why Bentley is dragging his bottom. He went to the groomer's Tuesday so for now I am going to assume this is what it is. I do have some hydrocortisone cream I will try. As always, this is the place to find answers. If it doesn't improve in a day or 2, I will get the vet a call.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter drags his butt after grooming too, I guess it feels funny.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Have ya'll seen the commercial where the lady has company and her son yells, "Look Mom, Toby's learned a new trick"? and Toby comes scooting across the floor dragging his butt. And the mother YELLS 'TOBBBBYYYY"! Sorry Ryan, and especially Beamer, it was the first thing I thought of when I saw this post.
I hope the little guy feels better!* :banplease:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I LOVE that commercial!!! When we were waiting to bring Scooter home and hadn't named him yet, my friend wanted me to name him after my ex-husband so that if he ever did do that the kids would say, "Mom, dad's dragging his a$$ across the carpet again!" (We never said it around the kids!) It did make me laugh though.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, too cute. Leave it to a kid to recognize an a$$ when they see one.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Or did I miss the punch line?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I know they are unhappy and uncomfortable when they drag their butts, but it is so funny looking it cracks me up.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Daisy only dragged before an anal gland eruption...*

Daisy has had three blocked anal glands. She only scooted the day that it erupted, no other warning signs.

I have expressed her myself, and immediately all she does is eliminate. No dragging or scooting.

Both dogs have scooted a bit after I shaved near their privates, so that could be it. You have to be careful when you express that it is done properly, as it can harm a dog.

Hopefully he has razor burn and that is that! Anal gland problems are just awful and painful...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Or did I miss the punch line?


LOL, we didn't say it to the kids. My friend just thought it would be funny to hear them say it if we named the dog that!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He seems to have stopped. I put hydrocortisone cream on it twice yesterday and probably will do it for another day.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great to hear about the grooming butt itch! Glad that Bentley is doing better. How is the Beamer guy?


----------

